# World of Warcraft Members



## McMurphy (Apr 22, 2005)

There seems to be a pocket of interest in regards to finding each other in the online game World of Warcraft. Use this sticky thread to post your Warcraft username and server.

_*Please keep discussions about the game in other threads. Use this one for user information exchanges only.*_

Also, it sounds like Brian is for the idea of creating a subfolder for the World of Warcraft topics and guilds if a large enough subcommunity is established. For the time being, however, let's first use this thread to gauge actual interest. If a subfolder is created in the future, bare in mind that this thread and other World of Warcraft topical threads would be moved there.

Happy gaming!


----------



## oliverez (Jul 8, 2005)

Estevus/Horde/Laughing Skull

Come kill the dumb tauren!


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 5, 2005)

My guild, http://elementsofavalon.com plays on Cenerion Circle, a server designaed as Role Playing. We have guilds on Horde and Alliance on the Circle. On the Alliance side you can find us by searching Elements of Avalon, on Horde side you can find us by searching EoA Darkside. My characters on this server are:

Elderon: Level 60 Nightelf Hunter
Rahl: Level 14 Rogue
Jekken: Level 10 Druid

I forget the names on the Horde side I have found that I don't really like the landscapes or the character models as much on Horde side and I mostly play Alliance.

Rahl

PS: If you want to join our guild all you need to do is go to the website listed above and read the guild charter, which you will have to adopt as your code of conduct as a player in any of the games our guild is in. At the moment we have guilds in World of Warcraft and in Dark Age of Camelot. Many of us in this guild have been together since the early days of Ultima Online but we always welcome new people to adventure with.

Rahl


----------



## Balinor (Oct 23, 2005)

I have on Terenas : Liriel - Night elf druid - lvl 18
                             Stumps - Dwarf hunter - lvl 14
                             Schnortz - Tauren Shaman - lvl 11
                             Fizbang - Gnome Warlock - lvl 11
                             Balinor - Human Paladin - lvl 11
                             Mordlein - Undead Rouge - lvl 4
                             Grendela - Troll Priest - lvl 10

on SkullCrusher   : Baru - Night elf hunter - lvl 1


----------



## Dachux (Nov 23, 2005)

hm... nice to hear some word from other wow players 

I am playing @aszune: undead priest and I am in LAT guild, come and join us...

why live for alliance, when you can die for da horde?


----------



## Boaz (Nov 25, 2005)

On Dragonblight: Sethralia, 41 Elven Huntress, veteran member of Method of Madness.  Pets: Slinky (41 Moonstalker), Sherman (39 Turtle). Skills: Skinning-290, Leatherworking-225, Cooking-225, First Aid-235, Fishing-240.

My guild's website is http://www.method-of-madness.com/forums/  I did not start the guild, but it is a good, friendly, and cooperative bunch with as many adults as kids.  We strictly adhere to guild rules of honesty, courtesy, and fun.  Liars, thieves, and jerks get themselves kicked out, so the long term members are good people.  We have guild meetings with handouts from the guild bank... last meeting I got two green items that were one level above me.  We also have dueling tournaments.  I placed third out of four in my level and took 2 gold in prize money.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: World of Warcraft*

I want the game, but my internet isn't what you call " gamefriendly"
( I post a lot when I am in school...)

looks great, my main man Elegia ( aka bonemarrow, the dwarf) has it
aid this warrior, for it is a member of my brotherhood


----------



## Morgy (Dec 30, 2005)

On Darkspear I play Caillean, NE Hunter on the Alliance side. Me and a few friends from FFXI made our own little intimate guild, we have about 7 members that are actually on everyday. Anyone on that server send me a whisper


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

is there a chronicles clan for World of warcraft? I have friend a mine that has quite some WoW characters...
he's error 1312 from the Malazan Empire in Darkthrone..


----------



## Alucard (Jan 2, 2006)

Server: Moonglade,  Name: Bupu Spannerattler, Level 19 Gnome Rogue


----------



## Error1312 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm having a hard time to decide which character and which class I want to reach level 60 with.

So I'm currently having a lvl21 dwarven warrior, a lvl16 elven rogue, a lvl14 human warlock, and my current (and hopefully main) character, a lvl12 gnome mage that goes by the name of 'Akasuri'.

Oh, and I'm playing on Darksorrow.


----------



## Presea (Mar 7, 2006)

Server: _DragonMaw_
Guild: _Seven-fold Avengers_
Name: _Menardi_
Level: _20 _
Race:_ Human_
Class: _Paladin_

I only started the other day so.. yeah, that's me! I hope we can sort some kind of WoW community on here. T'would be fun.


----------



## Elvendon (Mar 16, 2006)

Server: Earthen Ring

Character/s: Mastia and Inama

Status: Not playing at the moment, will return in the summer


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 25, 2006)

I got about 30 chars, but my favo is atm. Shadan on Argent Dawn


----------



## Tayschrenn (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello All,

Was wondering if there are any guilds out there on WOW associated with the malazan empire books by Stephen Erikson?

Tayschrenn  53 'lock on Destromath
Scabandari 43 Druid on Destromath

thanks


----------



## talen (Apr 9, 2006)

i have lvl 29 hunter ringdash night elf petswift lvl 29 moonstalker


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 11, 2006)

Another game I currently play! What fun

Cersai, Troll, Priest, Horde Turylon (sp?)
Greyjoy, Human, Warlock, Alliance, Turylon

Here is the Horde guild I belong to: 

www.forgedoffire.com


----------



## drizzt808 (Jul 15, 2006)

Level 25 Horde Tauren Warrior  Its great>>>>i play on Jaedenair


----------



## Finnien (Jul 18, 2006)

Currently WoW and reading are fighting tooth-and-nail for my free time... and I just got Battlestar Galactica min-series, season one, and the first half of season two in the mail.  The agony!

Finnien, 60 priest, Khaz Modan. I've got a couple twinks and an army of mules, but 90% of my time is spent on Finnien.


----------



## Aes (Jul 19, 2006)

How did I miss this thread until now?  I have a 40 paladin and 35 priest on Vek'nilash, and a bunch of 30s on Mug'thol.  Overall, I have rougly 50 (the maximum) charaters scattered across servers, but most of them are newbies and abandons.

I expire 8 days from now, and really have no plans to renew, although this might change when the expansion is released.  There's better uses for my time at the moment, such as writing, developing my (lame excuse for) musical talent, and other such things.  I'd rather level the RL me than the in-game me.


----------



## Star Vampire (Jul 19, 2006)

Lvl 21 Tauren Warrior, named Ludovic on Kilrogg

FOR THE HORDE, you alliance sucktards... 

I even succesfully raided Astranaar with that char ( I admit it was in a high-level raid :$ )


----------



## Crymic (Aug 13, 2006)

Hiya
I play on alliance side on Cenarius server with my guild Evocati
http://www.evocatiguild.com

(main)60 dwarf Priest loryana http://ctprofiles.net/1130988
60 Nightelf Warrior Eliandra
60 Nightelf Druid Hamona


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone know of any farming guilds/groups active, and if so, on which servers? I want to make friends with them so I can learn their secrets to making so much gold.


----------



## Crymic (Sep 5, 2006)

farming? Pick a spot and kill. In Silithus you can kill mobs that drop twilight text. On my server they sell for a gold each. If you want farm level 35-40 instance mobs for a chance for blue boes. But then again I do end game raiding and I get alot of money from instance runs. MC/BWL/AQ40 is 40-50g. Naxx is supposed to be double that if your guild is good.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 6, 2006)

i'm talking about professional gold farmers, the ones who live off it in third world countries, i heard they can make upward of 200g in six hours


----------



## Crymic (Sep 13, 2006)

they farm Dire Maul, Maraudon, Silithus, Felwood, Eastern Plaguelands. They sell blues,essences and texts.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks! Now I just need to level up my priest to 60 and I'll be good to go...just two more levels to go.....


----------



## Crymic (Sep 20, 2006)

priest isn't the best for farming.. level up a rogue,war or hunter. they're the best farmers.


----------



## Pyar (Sep 23, 2006)

Pyar - 60 Warlock on Crushridge


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 26, 2006)

My priest is my highest and it took me forever to get there...finall 59! I'm on Anvilmar, night elf priest.


----------



## Pyar (Sep 26, 2006)

you will feel amazing when you reach 60, trust me =P


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 27, 2006)

lol, i hope so, but now with the expansion...i'll have to get to 70...


----------



## Wolfeborn (Sep 27, 2006)

got a few on the roleplay server but cant rember name lol,
Blackvar NE hunter 28,
cretatious Tauran Druid 11
few othe rnoobs


----------



## bmoses (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone play on blackwin lair?


----------



## andy_ice (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi, 
I have a 60 n elf warrior on The Venture Co (eu)
have a guild, im main tank and do a few different instances, mostly Zg atm.


----------



## Junomidge (Jan 15, 2007)

My main character is 60 Night Elf Priest on Greymane. We were in an end-game guild but our GM just transferred servers during the free migration.... and took the guild bank characters with him.

I haven't decided if I am buying Burning Crusade.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 16, 2007)

There has been some discussion in this thread in regards to an official clan.  Is this something that people would like to see set up?


----------



## Junomidge (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not sure what that means..


----------



## Crymic (Feb 15, 2007)

Junomidge said:


> My main character is 60 Night Elf Priest on Greymane. We were in an end-game guild but our GM just transferred servers during the free migration.... and took the guild bank characters with him.
> 
> I haven't decided if I am buying Burning Crusade.


wow that sucks.. did he atleast make you guys aware he was doing this? Hope, he paid your guild a percentage of the bank left overs split amoung the guild before transfering. You have as much right to anything in there as the next guild member. If not he screw'd you guys over.


----------



## Nikitta (Feb 16, 2007)

I always have a good number of characters, but I'll just mention my 3 main ones.

Aszune : 
Isild - lvl 44 Dwarf Paladin
Nanaca - lvl 51 Gnome Warrior

Kul Tiras:
Nakala - lvl 38 Tauren Hunter (the pet is a wolf named Peter).


----------



## YoYo (Feb 18, 2007)

Daggerspine - Nargy - Tauren shaman


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Mar 6, 2007)

Tiwaz, Lvl 68 currently, on Mug'thol server.

Come help me kill the horde, or if you are horde, Fight me one on one, not six on one.  Or just come /dance.


----------

